# Fogintor quarry, Dartmoor



## simundo (Jun 4, 2009)

An abandoned villiage and quarry near Princetown on Dartmoor. Pictures taken earlier this year just as the last of the snow was melting.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pics, needs more history.. make it up if you don't know it!


----------



## simundo (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/devon/content/articles/2005/09/13/princetown_railway_walk.shtml
http://www.bbc.co.uk/devon/content/panoramas/foggintor_360.shtml
http://www.theaa.com/bike-rides/the-princetown-railway-418681

Some good pictures and interesting information about the area in the above links


----------



## analwart (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello Simundo. I also live in Devon and have a special interest in all things mining.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2009)

Love this! There's something about Dartmoor that's so otherwordly, and your pics have captured that nicely, Simundo. And I'm mad about quarries and abandoned villages so this ticks all the boxes. 
Agree with FieldyM, though...a potted version of the history from the links would be good.


----------



## james.s (Jun 5, 2009)

Those photos are beautiful, did you use film? If you used digital, they are very well processed. Nice work 
Looks like a nice place.


----------



## swedish (Jun 5, 2009)

i have to say that i agree with Foxy, you have captured the feel of the site beautifully... same bout the dates being on there, but other than that a nice report simundo


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 5, 2009)

Yah nice one Simundo. Just watch out for the date and time on the shots mate, that aint allowed on the forum, I made the mistake ages ago!


----------



## Mole Man (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice, if I remember rightly you can find stones that were made for London bridge cut and shaped that were never used at Foggintor quarries, I think that’s the one.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

The third photo is stunning -looks waaaaay remote.
Thanks for posting


----------



## graybags (Jun 5, 2009)

Mole Man said:


> Very nice, if I remember rightly you can find stones that were made for London bridge cut and shaped that were never used at Foggintor quarries, I think that’s the one.



Here you go :

http://www.richkni.co.uk/dartmoor/pix/railway/rail11.jpg


G


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 5, 2009)

arnt they just along the old rail line from swell tor?


----------



## graybags (Jun 5, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> arnt they just along the old rail line from swell tor?


Spot on Kernow, you are almost as sad as me

G


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 5, 2009)

im quite keen on swell tor!


----------



## graybags (Jun 5, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> im quite keen on swell tor!



Know that pic well, RM's forward abseil there or at least used to

Have you ever found the Schistostega there ?

G


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 6, 2009)

graybags said:


> Know that pic well, RM's forward abseil there or at least used to
> 
> Have you ever found the Schistostega there ?
> 
> G




lol yes m8 really quite wierd stuff!


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice pics Simundo, really captures the atmosphere of Dartmoor.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Jun 7, 2009)

Makes me so proud to call Plymouth home - thanks for sharing those pics, they're great. I love all of those old crumbling buildings all over dartmoor. There are some great ones just up from Burrator. And Grimspound too - that's pretty cool. Has anyone documented that on here? Perhaps a Dartmoor thread is called for!


----------



## graybags (Jun 7, 2009)

laurabops said:


> Makes me so proud to call Plymouth home - thanks for sharing those pics, they're great. I love all of those old crumbling buildings all over dartmoor. There are some great ones just up from Burrator. And Grimspound too - that's pretty cool. Has anyone documented that on here? Perhaps a Dartmoor thread is called for!



I have posted a Longstone Manor report LB 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5509&highlight=burrator

Working on another report as we speak

G


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 7, 2009)

laurabops said:


> Perhaps a Dartmoor thread is called for!



I posted one on the South-West forum when we had area forums last year. It's an amazing place and it would be great to get another thread going. I don't have any explores from there myself...I just posted up a few potential leads then threw it open for anyone else to contribute to. Any takers?


----------



## nemesis (Jun 10, 2009)

I was always under the impression the buildings were part of an abandoned farm, the modern-day farm being further down the track next to the main road.

Failing that part of the quarry buildings?


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 11, 2009)

Picture 3 is brilliant.


----------

